# Waterville, plenty to ski here



## 180 (Feb 18, 2017)

Sent from my STV100-2 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Feb 18, 2017)

True Grit

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## sharonkelly (Mar 18, 2018)

This is strange why they didn't have time to make piste smooth like at casino keno. I often skate there, but I haven't seen so many bumps


----------



## 180 (Mar 18, 2018)

they left it on purpose


----------



## Snow Gaper (Jan 7, 2019)

Why would they leave it on purpose?


----------



## skiur (Jan 7, 2019)

Snow Gaper said:


> Why would they leave it on purpose?



If you have to ask then your screen name fits you perfectly.


----------

